# the best MKII Golf's we never got.



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

pick your poison. which one of these rare AWD MK2 Golfs would you want to own if given the opportunity. 
please fill in the specifications i was unable to find & correct any mistakes i may have made. post pic-modded or stock. 
1989 Golf Country
Enigne : 1.8L 8V N/A: [email protected]????RPM/[email protected]????RPM
drivetrain: 5-Speed Manual/AWD 
CW: 2739LBS
Production #: 7,735 units








1988 Golf Rallye
Engine: 1.8L 8V G60: [email protected]/[email protected]
drivetrain: 5-Speed Manual/AWD
CW: 2645LBS
Production #: 5,000 units








1989 Golf G60 Limited
Enigne: 1.8L 16V G60: [email protected]/[email protected]
drivetrain: 5-Speed Manual/AWD
CW: 2805LBS
Production #: 75 units











_Modified by a2a4raddo at 4:55 PM 7-29-2005_


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

I have a friend in the UK that just bought a Rallye Shell.
He has most of the parts to put it on the road.
they were very cool looking, but the wheels sat funny in the rear arches.
I was offered a straight swap for a mint one with my MK3 cabrio once... doh!


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (Uk in NY)*

The Limited has been the best Golf produced by VW bar none. The rallye is its wide fendered little brother... the Limited is the subtle Daddy of them all. The epitome of what a golf should be... and its got 4 doors


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (danny_16v)*

Agreed, I have never seen one. But it is a great car. and subtle too!


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (Uk in NY)*

i'd love to own either of the 3. although the G60 Limited is my fav....it would have been nice if VW dropped the 16V G60 in the Rallye, then it would be perfect imo.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

Didn't even know the 16V Limited existed until I read the other thread. That is definitely my pick. The rare factor alone is enough to choose it (70 made vs. 5000 for the Rallye). I loved the ride in my friend's G60 8v...I could only image what a 16V is like.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (masa8888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masa8888* »_Didn't even know the 16V Limited existed until I read the other thread. That is definitely my pick. The rare factor alone is enough to choose it (70 made vs. 5000 for the Rallye). I loved the ride in my friend's G60 8v...I could only image what a 16V is like.

i've always wanted to create this thread, but never remembered. the other thread reminded me








also, i believe the article in the other thread is incorrect in listing that 70 G60 Limiteds were made. all other sources i've found on the car list the production number at 75, which isnt a big diff anyhow though.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

I believe someone has a red Rallye in NY ..ive seen it in the R32 forum..


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (pagermancarlover)*

Limited for me. I like subtle body work (small bumpers, no big flares, etc) and a big motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would like a country too though. Just something cool about those.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (neuo)*

Limited, lighter then Ralley....and looks cleaner without those fenderflares.
Honestly...I never knew it existed.


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_Limited, lighter then Ralley....and looks cleaner without those fenderflares.

Sure about that? It is a 4 door...


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (widened_mudwings)*

I gotta go with the Limited, Too.








I also did not know of it until the thread with the old article.


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (Arsigi)*

I would so take a country
my Mk2 is that color too


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (magic_hobo)*

If you try hard enough - you can own all those cars in the US. I know a guy who has both a legal Rallye and a legal Golf Country - seen em both with my own eyes. Another has a Limited here in the US as well - in fact it was in the VWVortex.com booth at the 2002 New Dimensions show.
















Both their owners were Vortex members.


----------



## sirtophamhat (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm liking the look of the Country. Never heard of that one before, although I am familiar with the others.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (sirtophamhat)*

Limited http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_Limited, lighter then Ralley....and looks cleaner without those fenderflares.


the Limited is heavier then the Rallye. 2805lbs Vs 2645lbs


----------



## UnwantedDriver (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

I choose the Country, mostly because if I had one, I would take less offence to the "drop it" and "4x4" comments


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (magic_hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magic_hobo* »_I would so take a country 

same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (silvERia)*

I like all 3 this is a tough choice!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (Aw614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aw614* »_I like all 3 this is a tough choice!


ditto


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you try hard enough - you can own all those cars in the US. .

If you want a mint Rallye from a reputable shop, you'll be able to get one today. You'll have to dish out $16.5k though.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2065327


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (my merc 4)*

















Ya I got a chance to this in person too...so hot
















I love the lines of this car though








Funky


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (VR6GTI72)*

I would love to have a rallye golf. I've seen a few in person at waterfest and my favorite has to be NGP's turbo VR6 rallye golf. That car is just insane. Unfortunately 16k for one is tough to swallow
Mike


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. ([email protected])*

Limited.
it was Volkswagens sleeper. the rallye is nice and the country is unique but come on...70 made.
The limited has been a favorite of mine for YEARS. Check out this site for more info...
http://www.vw-racing.org


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (vdubspeed)*

Golf Country, Chrome Edition please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CA. 500 made, Chromolux glass, specific chrome wheels, gnarly bull bars, yup, I'd hit it.


----------



## dallas16v (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe[email protected]* »_If you try hard enough - you can own all those cars in the US. I know a guy who has both a legal Rallye and a legal Golf Country - seen em both with my own eyes. Another has a Limited here in the US as well - in fact it was in the VWVortex.com booth at the 2002 New Dimensions show.
















Both their owners were Vortex members.

I have pictures of the limited from the ND show somewhere.. All my votes would go for that!!!!!!!


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (dallas16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dallas16v* »_
I have pictures of the limited from the ND show somewhere.. All my votes would go for that!!!!!!!

The car was also @ the NorCal-SoCal VW GTG in San Luis Obispo a couple of years ago. I hope that I'm that nice of a guy when some dipstick walks up to my uber-rare car and says "what, another 4-door with BBSs? And what's up with that blue trim, it's supposed to be red.." The owner just kind of shrugged and walked away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## David Votoupal (Dec 29, 1999)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (CasaDelShawn)*

I'll take any of them. Just love the shape of the Mk II


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

so no one that has read this thread can fill in the blanks?
1989 Golf Country
Enigne : 1.8L 8V N/A: [email protected]????RPM/[email protected]????RPM


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

I'd be happy with just a 1992 US-SPEC BBS/RECARO Equipped GTI


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

Limited, no contest


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
The car was also @ the NorCal-SoCal VW GTG in San Luis Obispo a couple of years ago. I hope that I'm that nice of a guy when some dipstick walks up to my uber-rare car and says "what, another 4-door with BBSs? And what's up with that blue trim, it's supposed to be red.." The owner just kind of shrugged and walked away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah - Vince (owner when I saw it) was a really mellow guy. Knew what he had and was just stoked to have it.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you try hard enough - you can own all those cars in the US. I know a guy who has both a legal Rallye *and* a legal Golf Country - seen em both with my own eyes.

 








I think I know who that is..


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (vwtoys)*

I just want the VWMS Limited blue trim! That is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have the production numbers at home and I think the 75 is correct.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (pagermancarlover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pagermancarlover* »_I believe someone has a red Rallye in NY ..ive seen it in the R32 forum..

yeah, i've heard about that guy


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

Limited sounds fun.
That first one looks like the spritual predecessor to the Golf Plus-based SUV we're supposed to get in the USA.


----------



## e1_griego (Nov 29, 2003)

Were all the g60 golfs the 'limited' version?? I saw a g60 this morning walking to work (I'm in Greece right now btw) and was wondering about, then this thread popped up! 
Alex


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (e1_griego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e1_griego* »_Were all the g60 golfs the 'limited' version?? I saw a g60 this morning walking to work (I'm in Greece right now btw) and was wondering about, then this thread popped up! 
Alex

no they actually made:
G60 Golf (FWD 2dr)
G60 Golf (FWD 4dr)
G60 Syncro Golf (AWD 2dr) (not widebody)


----------



## e1_griego (Nov 29, 2003)

Ah ok! Thanks for clearing that up. I saw a 4D g60 golf then.
Alex


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (e1_griego)*

the Golf Rallye & R32 the guy in rochester owns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI MK1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (e1_griego)*

The limited is the only 16v G60. All the others are 8v G60's. Any one of these cars I would take in a second.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_the Golf Rallye & R32 the guy in rochester owns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i wish








i dont have an R32








thats Ray's Red Rallye 16VG60








here's mine


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
i wish








i dont have an R32








thats Ray's Red Rallye 16VG60








here's mine



oh cool, i was mistaken. 
i like your wheels


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
i like your wheels









just sold them this week







new ones on the way


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

brilliant, you seem well informed on MK2's..have any idea where i can engine specs on the Golf Country...as in HP/Torque figures at what rpm. and am i correct in that its a 1.8L 8V N/A?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

90hp 1.8L 8v AFAIK







no idea on torque
yes i want one


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

That Golf Country rules!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Icantdrive65)*

I want a country soooooooooooooo bad.
http://p3racing.net/vw/country.html


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

What needs to be done to get a Rallye into the US legally?
I chose the limited though


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. ([email protected])*

is that the car that john and BBM used to get the plans and bracket designs for his 16v G60 limited reproduction kit?... and also kevin 'brilliantyellowg60" hows the rallye running now, and the synchro corrado project? did paul ever get his mk2 TDi going?...


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (boosted b5)*

hey kevin hows the new engine in the rallye/lysholm treating you? ive been out of the loop with the NY vdub scene. all i know is stus car burned and you have gotten your hands on some sick projects.. b3 syncro donor car....... that i would have found a way to drive.... and whats up with the rallye sitting so jacked up in the front and slammed out back? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (boosted b5)*

how come VW never put a 16v G60 in the original corrado and kept it the original price? it woulda totally taken off over here








and why didn't we get those sweet golfs?
i hate europe. they get better cars, better drivers, less idiots, and less fat people.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (EnIgMa '06)*

we never got the 190HP VR6 in the Corrado here either.


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

yeah i know both cases are stupid.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Rallye http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIVVR6 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

mk2 awd drive with 210 hp.. damn thats to bad we couldnt get em sales on that woulda been crazy .. id rather have that then my mk4...welll maybe not but all wheel drive is amazing..


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (Icantdrive65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icantdrive65* »_That Golf Country rules!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (a2a4raddo)*

I want a Rallye because I just love the body style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (HardIce2447)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HardIce2447* »_I want a Rallye because I just love the body style http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When i saw this one at Woerthersee... I fell in love...


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: the best MKII Golf's we never got. (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I'm going with Rallye as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldschoolfury (Apr 7, 2005)

The Limited and Rallye are both sick cars. I think I like them so much because we can't get them here reasonably. I know a lot of people like the Golf Country, but I think it's pretty lame, although it does have some novelty to it. It's just looks silly to me.


----------



## gruppe_a (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (oldschoolfury)*

It's super silly.


----------

